
Ask HN: Best way to digitize and translate printed articles? - kdom13
I have a bunch of newspaper clippings and pages from old articles about my grandfather, all in Swedish.<p>I would like to digitize all articles and translate them to English in a semi-automated way. I know little Swedish so I can&#x27;t translate them myself, plus there&#x27;s over 100 article clippings.<p>Has anyone ever been through this process or something similar? I would appreciate any tips on what software to use.
======
jppope
Theres a series of Optical Character Recognition repos that should help you
with task #1. They are all based around Google's Tesseract. If I remember
correctly this is one of the top=>
[https://github.com/danielquinn/paperless](https://github.com/danielquinn/paperless)
I've used project naptha in the past... and little known fact that google docs
can do the OCR automatically too.

regarding the translation... never had to do it. sorry!

~~~
kdom13
Paperless looks great, thanks!

